# A BIG RED FLAG WHEN A CHIC SAYS.



## Bonertyme (Apr 20, 2015)

Dated and met a few chics who would say the famous marilyn monroe quote, "if you can't handle me at my worst, then you don't deserve me at my best." They all turned out to be bat SH1T Crazy!! 

What are other Red Flag signs have you guys ever witness??


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 20, 2015)

i think the best litmus test for me is when i meet her parents. her mom in particular.

and i have never heard that quote before from any of the ladies i've met.


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 20, 2015)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i think the best litmus test for me is when i meet her parents. her mom in particular.
> 
> and i have never heard that quote before from any of the ladies i've met.



you sir are lucky, but it in time, you will meet one and will remember this post.

and why meet the mother?


----------



## ecchef (Apr 20, 2015)

Bonertyme said:


> Dated and met a few chics who would say the famous marilyn monroe quote, "if you can't handle me at my worst, then you don't deserve me at my best."



How long ago was that? Most woman under 35 today don't even know who MM is, never mind being able to quote her!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 20, 2015)

A very wise man(my pops) once told me "Chris, don't ever try to understand women......because you can't." -I didn't realize how great this advice was until I got a little older. 
I got lucky and found the most "least crazy" woman out there and married her. But she's still crazy. Happy 10th anniversary babe!


An ex from before once broke into my house a couple of days after I broke up with her and was naked in my bed when I came home. She got the boot. A few days later she drunkenly wrapped her Mazda around a telephone pole and walked to my house at 6am. While I left the front room to call her family for help, she went into my bedroom and stood at the foot of my bed staring like a psycho at the girl(now my wife) in my bed. 
Have you seen Gone Girl? -that would be my life if I woulda stayed with the crazy one!


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 20, 2015)

This may have been posted here before, but it sums it all up pretty well 
[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hKWmFWRVLlU[/video]


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 20, 2015)

Bonertyme said:


> ...They all turned out to be bat SH1T Crazy!!
> 
> What are other Red Flag signs have you guys ever witness??



Ask if they're into knives and/or a KKF member? If they answer yes to either of the above, RUN!

(Not trying to offend anyone, just a joke )


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 20, 2015)

Von blewitt said:


> This may have been posted here before, but it sums it all up pretty well
> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hKWmFWRVLlU[/video]



I posted that be a while ago, though I may not be the only one. All that matters is I still think it's freaking hilarious, and pretty darn on point too!


----------



## tkern (Apr 21, 2015)

That is awesome.

On a side note on fatherly advice: When I was in first grade my g/f broke up with my because I cut my rat tail. I was heart broken. While riding home fro school that day in my father's ford f150 he told me "Women.. can't live with them. Can't live without them." Strong words for a 5yr old.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 21, 2015)

The phrase "Oh...I self medicate!"


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 21, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> A very wise man(my pops) once told me "Chris, don't ever try to understand women......because you can't." -I didn't realize how great this advice was until I got a little older.
> I got lucky and found the most "least crazy" woman out there and married her. But she's still crazy. Happy 10th anniversary babe!
> 
> 
> ...




you must've given the ex the good Sexy time. Coming home to a naked chic in your room and didn't want any pity sexy time?


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 21, 2015)

ecchef said:


> How long ago was that? Most woman under 35 today don't even know who MM is, never mind being able to quote her!



See Legit non crazy wouldn't know the quote.. Crazy ones who think they are really sexy (which they are), and has lots of instagram follow (which they do) and loves selfies are the ones i have dated and has bring up the MM quote.


----------



## Cashn (Apr 21, 2015)

Not to get off topic but to follow with the idea of fatherly advice my dad gave me one bit regarding girls I feel has been helpful through life "go where your wanted" of course that does not apply all the time but for long term meaningful stuff I have found it to apply quite well. Back on topic my biggest red flag is any girl I have worked with, made the mistake of doing this once or twice for a time and never again. Terrible idea, and only 100x worse if they are high on the crazy scale.


----------



## Lucretia (Apr 21, 2015)

tjangula said:


> Ask if they're into knives and/or a KKF member? If they answer yes to either of the above, RUN!
> 
> (Not trying to offend anyone, just a joke )



Harrumph!

Keep making comments like that and I'll post those nudie pictures of you. :eyebrow: (You really ought to invest in some drapes.)


----------



## daveb (Apr 21, 2015)

Four Facts

A wise person once said:

 1. We all love to spend money buying new clothes, but we never realize that the best moments in life are enjoyed without clothes.

2. Having a cold drink on a hot day with a few friends is nice,
but having a hot friend on a cold night after a few drinks  PRICELESS!

3. Arguing over a girl's bust size is like choosing between Molson, Heineken, Carlsberg & Budweiser.
Men may state their preferences, but will grab whatever is available.

AND

4. A recent study found that women who carry a little extra weight live longer than the men who mention it.


----------



## harlock0083 (Apr 21, 2015)

daveb said:


> Four Facts
> 
> A wise person once said:
> 
> ...



lol nice


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 21, 2015)

Cashn said:


> Not to get off topic but to follow with the idea of fatherly advice my dad gave me one bit regarding girls I feel has been helpful through life "go where your wanted" of course that does not apply all the time but for long term meaningful stuff I have found it to apply quite well. Back on topic my biggest red flag is any girl I have worked with, made the mistake of doing this once or twice for a time and never again. Terrible idea, and only 100x worse if they are high on the crazy scale.



Crazy high scale chics tend to give the best price in bed. i believe. so sad they are batshiznitz crazy..



daveb said:


> Four Facts
> 
> A wise person once said:
> 
> ...



Ooh wise words.. gotta keep some for future preferences. PS on the #4. I guess i'll be the early passer, SMH and FML
For #2 are priceless and are great in the moment. after its pretty much a coin toss.


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 21, 2015)

tjangula said:


> Ask if they're into knives and/or a KKF member? If they answer yes to either of the above, RUN!
> 
> (Not trying to offend anyone, just a joke )



The chic is actually into guns, even better!


----------



## TheDispossessed (Apr 21, 2015)

Am I the only one who thinks this thread is pretty lame? 
I get it, it's like 99.99% dudes here, which is fine and all but this is just bozo bro talk.
Not surprisingly started by a new member called, 'Bonertyme'
ugh.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 21, 2015)

LOL.

I'm the wrong guy to ask. I'm dating my ex.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 21, 2015)

Salty dog said:


> I'm the wrong guy to ask. I'm dating my ex.


D'oh!

For some reason a phrase from a movie many years ago just popped into my mind:

"Run, Forest, Run!"


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 21, 2015)

Already paid for the milk, the residuals are free.


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 21, 2015)

Salty dog said:


> Already paid for the milk, the residuals are free.



My buddy Isabelle calls it recycling and claims it is good for the world.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 21, 2015)

Lucretia said:


> Harrumph!
> 
> Keep making comments like that and I'll post those nudie pictures of you. :eyebrow: (You really ought to invest in some drapes.)



Drapes are a waste of $, same with clothing :whistling:

Also google maps says the Isle of Lucy is nowhere near here


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 22, 2015)

TheDispossessed said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this thread is pretty lame?
> I get it, it's like 99.99% dudes here, which is fine and all but this is just bozo bro talk.
> Not surprisingly started by a new member called, 'Bonertyme'
> ugh.



I think its more like 80% dudes and 20% chics. I maybe wrong. But.


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm the wrong guy to ask. I'm dating my ex.[/QUOTE]

The force is strong with you friend


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 22, 2015)

Dardeau said:


> My buddy Isabelle calls it recycling and claims it is good for the world.



Sounds likes what vegans and vegetarians would say about not eating animals and how it will benefit our health by eating more plants which produces Oxygen for human race. Also if you love the animals so much, why eat their food?


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 22, 2015)

This thread should be re-titled; 'Welcome to Bro-Town'. Or closed.


----------

